# Voting in this year's municipal elections



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

The municipal elections are upcoming in a few months. I was wondering, as EU citizens have the right of voting in municipal elections in the other EU state they reside in, do you just have to walk into the voting office, show your NIE and empadronamiento as proof of residence and then vote? Or do you need to register at city hall in advance as someone wanting to vote?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you are automatically on the electoral roll if your empadronamiento is up to date? At the last elections (May 2009?) we got all the voting slips etc delivered without having to do anything extra.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gerrit said:


> The municipal elections are upcoming in a few months. I was wondering, as EU citizens have the right of voting in municipal elections in the other EU state they reside in, do you just have to walk into the voting office, show your NIE and empadronamiento as proof of residence and then vote? Or do you need to register at city hall in advance as someone wanting to vote?


Foreigners from within the EU Community are required to be registered on the population census (‘padrón’) AND must also express their wish to vote in the Spanish elections. To make the process easier and to inform citizens of their rights the Electoral Census Office (OCE) has sent out letters to many residents. This formal declaration has to be signed and returned to the Census Office or the local town hall, although anyone who has received a letter from the OCE with a password can formally express their desire to vote online, via the National Statistics Institute’s website (Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute)). More information regarding the process is available from the Foreigners Departments at local town halls (if they should have one).

Residents who have already exprenssed their intentio to vote in Spain and still reside in Spain will maintain their status as voters and do not need to repeat the process again.

Residents from outside the EU Community who have the right to vote are required to sign the electoral census before January 15th. To do this they must already be on the ‘padrón’ and have resided legally in this country for at least five years (although this is 3 years for Norway). Such non-EU residents will also be sent letters by the OCE informing them of their right to join the electoral roll.

The official period for all new additions to the electoral roll ends on January 15th 2011.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for that latter line, because I want to vote and I haven't seen where to register. I cannot recall having received that form neither, I do have empadronamiento but there is an issue with local post delivery and I had more letters being lost. Anyways, can I just go to the city hall then with my NIE and empadronamiento document, and ask to be registered for voting there? I cannot recall having received any form to express the desire to vote, but I do wish to vote and don't want to miss the 15th January deadline!

So how do I go about to register myself in order to vote?

(I guess I can ask the political group I'm a member of but not they probably can only forward me to the city hall as well?)


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Thanks for that latter line, because I want to vote and I haven't seen where to register. I cannot recall having received that form neither, I do have empadronamiento but there is an issue with local post delivery and I had more letters being lost. Anyways, can I just go to the city hall then with my NIE and empadronamiento document, and ask to be registered for voting there? I cannot recall having received any form to express the desire to vote, but I do wish to vote and don't want to miss the 15th January deadline!
> 
> So how do I go about to register myself in order to vote?
> 
> (I guess I can ask the political group I'm a member of but not they probably can only forward me to the city hall as well?)


It's a very simple process. 
At the last round of muncipal elections I just went to my local town hall with a copy of my most up to date padron and some ID and declared my intention to vote. 
- They just added my details to a register whilst I was there, not forms to fill in or anything. A very quick and easy process (although I can not say with any certainty that it will be same process in every Town and Province).
- I called in to my Town Hall a couple of months ago to do the same for the coming elections but was told that as I had declared my intention previously, I would automatically be included for subsequent elections.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

So I don't need to expect a bureaucratic maze and long queues or being sent from department to department within city hall? Just hopping in with my NIE, empadronamiento and ID should do the trick?

I am a member of a local political group here in Catalunya (so I know who to vote for ) but then they are not the ones doing the election enrolment, and while my affiliation to the political group went very smoothly I sort of fear city hall may be more bureaucractic.

Anyways, I'll hop in one of the next days and if there would be unclarity what forms to sign or so, then I can ask in the help of the political movement I'm with myself...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gerrit said:


> So I don't need to expect a bureaucratic maze and long queues or being sent from department to department within city hall? Just hopping in with my NIE, empadronamiento and ID should do the trick?
> 
> I am a member of a local political group here in Catalunya (so I know who to vote for ) but then they are not the ones doing the election enrolment, and while my affiliation to the political group went very smoothly I sort of fear city hall may be more bureaucractic.
> 
> Anyways, I'll hop in one of the next days and if there would be unclarity what forms to sign or so, then I can ask in the help of the political movement I'm with myself...


Like I say, I can only tell you that it went (surprisingly) smoothly for me, however , we all know that things like this can vary from one town to the next here in Spain don't we ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I must say I don't remember doing any of that, but I suppose I must have done because I definitely voted in the European Parliament election!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I must say I don't remember doing any of that, but I suppose I must have done because I definitely voted in the European Parliament election!


Aah, but that I believe is a different set of rules. They automatically come by post to us to confirm that we still live here / wish to vote.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

The first time I voted in the municipal elections I received a letter beforehand, or was it a polling card, cant remember, saying I was able to vote. In the European elections I got a letter saying I had to choose between voting for a UK candidate or Spanish candidate. I replied that I wanted to vote here but I never got a polling card. Just to check, I went to the town hall to ask if I was on the list, and I was, and they said I didnt need to take a polling card to vote but to carry my NIE and residencia paper in case there was a problem.
But then again, it may be different here.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I am officially registered to vote for both municipal elections and European Parliament elections.

It was a very smooth and easy process to register. I went to city hall, expecting they'd explain me which documents and forms to bring (NIE, empadronamiento etc) but instead of that, simply showing my ID was enough for them to find me in their database and they immediately had all info they needed without me having to return with the NIE and empadronamiento papers (which were in my apartment). They immediately found all data they needed, then I signed a paper stating I wish to use my right as a EU citizen to vote in the upcoming elections, and that was it. 

Such a smooth and easy registration; I never expected that. Comparing this to the bureaucracy I encountered in some of the other countries I lived in, Spain seems to be very well organised on administrative level.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What is the process of casting one's vote here in Spain?

I am registered and have received my little note from the Oficina del Censo Electoral telling me where to vote. Great! but with typical Spanish efficiency, it doesn't say when (I know it is 22nd May but there are no times mentioned).

I suspect that the vote casting business is actually different from UK where we vote for one or more (depending on the number of seats vacant) candidates from whichever party/ies one chooses. I have heard that one votes for a party and the members elected are decided by the party that gets the votes. Is it mark an "X" in the box or the silly American system with punchcards designed for those who find it difficult to spell "X".

These may sound like dumb questions but for a first-timer, all things in a different country are different.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> What is the process of casting one's vote here in Spain?
> 
> I am registered and have received my little note from the Oficina del Censo Electoral telling me where to vote. Great! but with typical Spanish efficiency, it doesn't say when (I know it is 22nd May but there are no times mentioned).
> 
> ...


We voted in 2008 just after we moved here. As I remember, we got a list of candidates and an envelope from each of the main parties in advance. Alternatively there are piles of them in the polling station. You just put the list for the party you want to vote for in the envelope and hand it over. Remember to take your passport with you.

There is some more info here:
How to vote as an EU citizen in Andalucia, Spain.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We voted in 2008 just after we moved here. As I remember, we got a list of candidates and an envelope from each of the main parties in advance. Alternatively there are piles of them in the polling station. You just put the list for the party you want to vote for in the envelope and hand it over. Remember to take your passport with you.
> 
> There is some more info here:
> How to vote as an EU citizen in Andalucia, Spain.


Ah yes, now I remember what I did! I have voted in two elections but I couldnt remember! 

But I only got a list of candidates in advance for two of the parties - I assume because they were the ones who could afford it. Last time I didnt even get a polling card but the town hall told me it didnt matter as long as I took my ID with me, and it was true. (Just as well I where my polling station was - it wasnt even signposted!) 

Havent had much advance info from many of the parties yet for this election, had an expensive looking brochure from the current party in power  and a small leaflet from IU but that has been it so far. It might be because its considered a safe seat here (the current Mayoress has been in power for years), and so few of the other parties bother, I am not sure.

I just got a polling card the other day so I feel obliged to use it but I have no idea yet who is standing and who to vote for!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Many of the autonomous communities are up for election too. but not Andalucia, Galicia or Catalunya. According to opinion polls, Castilla-La Mancha is likely to turn from the PSOE to the PP. There is a general swing to the conservative PP across the country, because many people blame the PSOE for the economic crisis going on so long.

Unfortunately we non-Spanish citizens don't have the right to vote in these regional elections.

Here's a map showing where the autonomous communities stand at the moment:

Gráfico: Estimación de voto por Comunidades Autónomas : Gráficos en ELPAÍS.com


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If in doubt simply ask at your local Ayuntamiento where the voting venue is.
You will be voting for a party & it will list who the party members are/position to be held.
You can do a postal vote should you be registered to vote & not in your home town at the time, in fact that is what we are doing as our mayor called to arrange the voting forms to be sent to us.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Ah yes, now I remember what I did! I have voted in two elections but I couldnt remember!
> 
> But I only got a list of candidates in advance for two of the parties - I assume because they were the ones who could afford it. Last time I didnt even get a polling card but the town hall told me it didnt matter as long as I took my ID with me, and it was true. (Just as well I where my polling station was - it wasnt even signposted!)
> 
> ...


I haven't had any, but it's probably 'cos the official kick off is midnight today.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

playamonte said:


> If in doubt simply ask at your local Ayuntamiento where the voting venue is.
> .


Yes, although if you have a polling card it will also say on it where it is. But I wonder if many people will make the effort to search it out if they don't have one?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't had any, but it's probably 'cos the official kick off is midnight today.


Ah well that explains it - I will expect a full letterbox tomorrow then!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have my polling card which tells me where but, with typical Spanish efficiency, it doesn't tell me when!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here it is Baldilocks
¿A qué hora abren y cierran los Colegios Electorales? La votación comienza a las _*9,00 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, aunque los colegios están abiertos antes para que se vayan realizando los trámites necesarios para constituir oficialmente la Mesa, verificar que está todo el material electoral (urnas, cabinas, mesas, soportes señalizadores, sobres, papeletas, impresos…), acreditar a apoderados e interventores, etc. 
_*La votación termina a las 20 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, momento en el que el Presidente de la Mesa anuncia el final de la votación, aunque si queda algún elector dentro del colegio o su acceso, el Presidente le permitirá *votar*. 
From the Ministerio del Interior site
Elecciones Locales 2011 Resuelva sus dudas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here it is Baldilocks
> ¿A qué hora abren y cierran los Colegios Electorales? La votación comienza a las _*9,00 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, aunque los colegios están abiertos antes para que se vayan realizando los trámites necesarios para constituir oficialmente la Mesa, verificar que está todo el material electoral (urnas, cabinas, mesas, soportes señalizadores, sobres, papeletas, impresos…), acreditar a apoderados e interventores, etc.
> _*La votación termina a las 20 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, momento en el que el Presidente de la Mesa anuncia el final de la votación, aunque si queda algún elector dentro del colegio o su acceso, el Presidente le permitirá *votar*.
> From the Ministerio del Interior site
> Elecciones Locales 2011 Resuelva sus dudas


Thank you. Wonder why it doesn't say on the voting card!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here it is Baldilocks
> ¿A qué hora abren y cierran los Colegios Electorales? La votación comienza a las _*9,00 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, aunque los colegios están abiertos antes para que se vayan realizando los trámites necesarios para constituir oficialmente la Mesa, verificar que está todo el material electoral (urnas, cabinas, mesas, soportes señalizadores, sobres, papeletas, impresos…), acreditar a apoderados e interventores, etc.
> _*La votación termina a las 20 horas del día 22 de mayo*_, momento en el que el Presidente de la Mesa anuncia el final de la votación, aunque si queda algún elector dentro del colegio o su acceso, el Presidente le permitirá *votar*.
> From the Ministerio del Interior site
> Elecciones Locales 2011 Resuelva sus dudas


That link is very very interesting and by using the sidebar to look at the results of the last election, just 55 votes the other way and the crook of a mayor we have now wouldn't be there. hmmm!


----------

